# Kim, Web, and a bunch of other dogs...



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well Kim, Webster, and I spent about 4 hours at the dog park yesterday (and despite sunscreen, I have the sunburn to prove it). There were waaay more dogs than usual there, off the top of my head I remember seeing a NewfieX, Irish Wolfhound, Weimeraner, various hounds and LabX's, Spaniels, Papillon, JRT, Whippets, Pomeranian, and Chihuahuas...

Both dogs had a blast. The first couple pics were when we first got there, before going into the park:

There really is quite a size difference between these two:









Them getting irritated because we're still outside the park fences: 









Inside the park:

*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim and Web look pretty small here...

I'm pretty sure the thing Webster is chasing is a dog, but the jury's still out:

Kim going all stalker-mode on a little dog. We have a 25lb and under area, but almost no small dog people use it, claiming their little dogs play with big dogs all the time *gr*. She's been fine, and to be fair she does the same thing to Webster and I know she doesn't think he's prey. Maybe it's just the herding thing?

Chubby Huskies:

*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ironically, I was reading _Culture Clash_ here: this dog thought my book was a nice place bed, whereas I thought it was not, lol. We compromised and she slept on my black backpack instead. Oh, and the token sighting of the Giant Hand.

Another little dog, chilling on my table:

Perty whippet:

Longest tail ever?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim looking like an idiot:









What happens to little dogs that wrestle with big dogs right after they get a drink:









Tired pups chillin in the shade by me for a bit:



















All done -- thanks for looking!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I had NO idea Web was THAT much smaller than Kim! I though a little smaller, but not that much!!
That tail on that dog is the longest I have ever seen!! Looove the one of them on the picnic table- great thoughts- I think you were right on in their thinking!! haha
Great Pictures, Shaina-glad they are getting along well


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

That black and white butt looks like a papi butt! 

I love Webster's ears! They're huge!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

AWESOME PICS SHAINA! I love the first pic! =)


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Great pictures. Looks like ya'll had a fun day. That tail was sooooo long! Webster is fitting in nicely, and woah at those ears! Cute!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> I had NO idea Web was THAT much smaller than Kim! I though a little smaller, but not that much!!
> That tail on that dog is the longest I have ever seen!! Looove the one of them on the picnic table- great thoughts- I think you were right on in their thinking!! haha
> Great Pictures, Shaina-glad they are getting along well





Mudra said:


> AWESOME PICS SHAINA! I love the first pic! =)


Thanks -- I was glad I got that pic because it really shows the size difference, lol. Granted, Kim's pretty tall, and you can see her back is up a bit to allow him to stand under there, but still...

And yeah, that tail was insane, lol -- I've yet to see one to rival it.



Laurelin said:


> That black and white butt looks like a papi butt!
> 
> I love Webster's ears! They're huge!


That IS a Papi butt! I thought of you when I took that pic...I wasn't aware that Papillons came in Black and White. He was really cute, but stayed within a couple feet of his owner the whole time, haha -- fit your description of how attached they are to their people.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Them getting irritated because we're still outside the park fences:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics Shan!,that dogpark is huge!

This one is hilarious,they look like told off school kids.

As for the chi ive never been a fan but that pooch is nuff cute!



Shaina said:


>


Quoted the wrong pic,this is the chi i meant


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

That second picture has to be the best of Web's ears yet. They are magnificent


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Looooooove the pics!!!! How old is Web again? (IOW, will he grow into those ears or will they always be that adorably big) haha!!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh I love the pictures Shaina! I can't pick which one I like more.. Web and Kim thinking you're crazy, Web all wet from playing with the slobber monster, or the huge hand picture.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

What a variety! Looks like a perfect day for the dog park!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Shaina said:


> That IS a Papi butt! I thought of you when I took that pic...I wasn't aware that Papillons came in Black and White. He was really cute, but stayed within a couple feet of his owner the whole time, haha -- fit your description of how attached they are to their people.


They come in bunches of colors! Tricolor, Hound tri, sable, black and white, lemon and white... even liver and white on occasion (though this is not preferred it's not a DQ) All 5 of my dogs are sable, though. The paps are all red sable. I'm stuck in a rut.

Here's a good page with lots of different colors:

http://www.braylorspapillons.com/colors.htm

http://www.papilloninformation.com/black.htm

Yeah, I took mine to the dog park ONCE. First there was no size separation, but we stayed a while anyways. Well, it was pointless because they just sat in everyones' laps and didn't play with the other dogs. 

They WILL however play with other papillons. the breedists.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Great pics Shaina! I LOVE the one of Web standing under Kim...it's just great. Glad they have a lot of doggy friends and had such a good time!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! We had a blast, and the dogs were happy but exhausted by the time we got home. Let's just say Kim's down-stays in class that night were stellar 



Mr Pooch said:


> Great pics Shan!,that dogpark is huge!
> 
> This one is hilarious,they look like told off school kids.
> 
> As for the chi ive never been a fan but that pooch is nuff cute!


It's actually only like 2.5 acres, but it's enough to let them really work up speed. And yeah, I'm not a chi person either, but that one had a really sweet personality.



MegaMuttMom said:


> That second picture has to be the best of Web's ears yet. They are magnificent





MyCharlie said:


> Looooooove the pics!!!! How old is Web again? (IOW, will he grow into those ears or will they always be that adorably big) haha!!


LOL, yeah he does have quite the ears...and MyCharlie, he's a year old next month, so he'd not going to be growing into those at all. He weighs exactly the same as he did when I got him a month ago.



Laurelin said:


> Yeah, I took mine to the dog park ONCE. First there was no size separation, but we stayed a while anyways. Well, it was pointless because they just sat in everyones' laps and didn't play with the other dogs.
> 
> They WILL however play with other papillons. the breedists.


Aw, that would scare me to have my tiny dogs in with big ones. And that's funny they wouldn't play with non-Papi dogs . Thanks for the color info, btw!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Great pics Shay! I missed the one of him standing under Kim and had to scroll back up.LOL Awwww.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Great pics Shay! I missed the one of him standing under Kim and had to scroll back up.LOL Awwww.


Haha, thanks Beez  I hope you survived your tropical storm!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Those Huskies are fat LOL.

I love the two pics of them at the end under the table, and Kim standing over Web. And Kim doing the herding thing to the small dog. LOL.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Shaina those are all great pictures! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Great pics!! I think I am going to the dog park today, and I am contemplating taking Chance... he does fine in doggy daycare, but thats cuz Im not there. if I go, SO will be with me, so we will see how it goes. I cant leash him cuz he is leash reactive... so I think I'll put his collar with the leash attached on... hmm.. maybe a pic thread for me coming up, lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Heh, thanks guys!

I wish I had my flash on in the first photo (Kim standing over Web) -- it's just too dark  And of course as soon as I took that picture they moved, so I didn't have a chance to take another.

Good luck at the park, Jenn!


----------

